# The e.c.c.j.



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So for those who haven't heard Illusione has made a cigar to celebrate the 15th anniversary of the european cigar cult journal and these are those. They come in boxes of 15 and have a different wrapper I believe than the other versions of Illusione's but if Dion is on hopefully he could chime in and tell you guys all about the cigar.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That looks very nice I am thinking i need another humidor! No room left in mine.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow :dribble: :dribble: They look awesome. I have yet to try an Illusione cigar!! Your killing me :dribble:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

No diggity!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Jitzy, spark one up and let me know. I wanted to grab a box myself, but was waiting to see how they are - not like I can spark one right now anyway. But I could let them sit a bit.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ohhhhh the illusione is a must smoke we have a box on the way in... the cg4 is my best suggestion.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Whats the size on those bad boys??


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

man, those look awesome! are they available?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Man those look great!,always like when the new stuff hits the market.Haven't seen those till now .Are they out to the public yet or limited release?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: That's a "super" hole!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn Joe you always have the latest and greatest! Your my IDOL!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Damn Joe you always have the latest and greatest! Your my IDOL!


Same here!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Can we start a show Cigar Idol, starring Joe and some other peeps here on this board?


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Those look really good.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Whats the size on those bad boys??


there 5 5/8 X 46


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

paint said:


> Man those look great!,always like when the new stuff hits the market.Haven't seen those till now .Are they out to the public yet or limited release?


this was the email I got from New Havana so yes there very limited

The e c c j 15th is a classic 5 5/8 x 46 vitola. The special blend is accentuated by a Corojo cover leaf of the Rosado Claro shade. Careful selection has been made with regards to the wrapper to bring clarity to the complex 6 blend, puro Nicaraguan cigar tempered for the European palate. There are 15 cigars per box and a run of only 300 boxes have been made for world-wide attention.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> there 5 5/8 X 46


And only 15 to a box ?


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Go ahead and let em sit Jitzy. I kept looking at the photos and decided to pull the trigger anyway. 
Illusione....got to be great!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

So chances of little ole me getting a box is notta huh!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Not at all, I just ordered a box myself...they're still in stock!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Lighthouse said:


> Not at all, I just ordered a box myself...they're still in stock!


Where? Leafandale


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> Not at all, I just ordered a box myself...they're still in stock!


looks like its out of stock for now but there suposedly getting more in


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

paint said:


> Where? Leafandale


I would call mike and see if he got them in


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

jitzy said:


> I would call mike and see if he got them in


Thank worth a shout out!:biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

damm Joe, another great pickup


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

mmmmm .


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

paint said:


> Thank worth a shout out!:biggrin:


Try this Mike:

http://www.newhavanacigars.com/ShoppingCart.asp?ProductCode=ILLUSIONE-eccj15-Box

This is where I just ordered mine from. I didn't know Leaf& Ale had them.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> Try this Mike:
> 
> http://www.newhavanacigars.com/ShoppingCart.asp?ProductCode=ILLUSIONE-eccj15-Box
> 
> This is where I just ordered mine from. I didn't know Leaf& Ale had them.


According to that site...
_The ~e c c j~ 15th can be found exclusively through www.newhavanacigars.com _

Sounds like there is only place you can find them.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

The eccj is exclusive to newhavanacigars.com

A couple seconds too slow.


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> According to that site...
> _The ~e c c j~ 15th can be found exclusively through www.newhavanacigars.com _
> 
> Sounds like there is only place you can find them.


Yeah, I just read that on a thread from Dion:
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t19595-illusione-production-update-5122008.html


----------



## Tony-cl (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn Jitzy. I was getting ready to post my picks of the same box, and you stole my thunder. The wrapper on them looks fabulous. Enjoy.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

damn those look gooooooddd.....


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

matt257 said:


> Wow :dribble: :dribble: They look awesome. I have yet to try an Illusione cigar!! Your killing me :dribble:


I hear ya bud, tryin to get the local shop to get some but no luck so far


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice pickup Jitzy! Dion actually gifted Troy and I two of the eccj's when we were in his Reno shop a couple weeks ago. Neither of us has smoked ours yet, we've been letting them sit for a bit.  They do look spectacular though!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Great snag Joe - I'll have to procure myself a few of those babies.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Those look like every other Illusione.....AMAZING!!!! Sounds like my type of smoke. Hopefully I can get ahold of some. I love me some Illusione!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

They look great. Do a reveiw on them and let us know what you think, and how they compare to the regular line.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

those look too good and i bet they taste even better :dribble:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Jitzy, you are THE MAN! I for one cannot believe you have a box of Illusione's that Webby doesn't have yet.  Seriously an awesome snag there Jitz! 

CD


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

man those looks nice


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Sad to say, but true. New Havana has them all.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

leafandale said:


> Sad to say, but true. New Havana has them all.


Too bad Mike i was wanting to give you my money for those ...Sorry:brick:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh so yummy!!! they look great!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

just checked newhavana and it says they are sold out already.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome pick-up Joe!:dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh my god I'm smoking one as I type this and it pure illusione enjoyment


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

jitzy said:


> oh my god I'm smoking one as I type this and it pure illusione enjoyment


Hey thanks for teasing us !!!!::brick:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a sweet deal.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Those look yummy


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

jitzy said:


> oh my god I'm smoking one as I type this and it pure illusione enjoyment


Got mine today...they look maaaaavelous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Lighthouse said:


> Got mine today...they look maaaaavelous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Got mine Monday,they are going to be great!!!!!!!:leph:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

paint said:


> Got mine Monday,they are going to be great!!!!!!!:leph:


I'm not sure I can wait until the 4th!!!! Might have to spark one tonight!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Lighthouse said:


> I'm not sure I can wait until the 4th!!!! Might have to spark one tonight!!


THAT WAS KIND OF WHAT I WAS THINKING TOO!!!!:dribble:


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Another Illusione to try. I can't decide between a box of these and a box of mk.


----------

